# Knoppix; Win-Programme unter LINUX



## Jauk (19. November 2003)

Hi zusammen,
Kennt jemand Knoppix? Damit kann man LINUX komplett von CD laufen lassen und es ausprobieren, ohne es auf die Festplatte kopieren zu müssen. Ist eigentlich ne super Idee, nur ist das eine abgespeckte Version oder ist das installierte LINUX genau dasselbe? 
Mein erster Eindruck: LINUX an sich ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Auflösung der Grafik ist etwas unscharf. Ist das bei der installierten Version genauso?
Andere Frage: Laufen eigentlich die Windows Programme auch unter LINUX? Wenn nicht, sind kompatible Programme auch Freeware und genauso umfangreich, wie das Angebot für Windows? Speziell Office, PDF Reader, WinZip, Partition Magic und was man noch so benutzt.

Danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten

Grüße
Jauk


----------



## Thomas Kuse (19. November 2003)

Möchtest Du uns veralbern oder meinst Du die Frage ernst?

Zum Thema Knoppix:
Knoppix ist ein fertig konfiguriertes Debian Linux, welches den vorwiegenden Zweck allein als eigenständige Autostart-CDRom erfüllen soll. Mittlerweile kann man es halt auch auf Festplatte einrichten.

Zum Thema Programme unter Windows:
Es gibt das Programm "wine" unter Linux welches einige Windowsprogramme lauffähig machen kann. Allerdings sollte die Benutzung wirklich nur als Ausnahme gelten.

Zum Thema Linux:
Linux != Windows
Da du davon noch nicht einmal einen Schimmer hast, lass die Finger von Linux und les Dir unter Windows mal ein paar PDF's (SUSE Linux Anwender-Handbuch geht auch) durch.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. November 2003)

Was Thomas etwas barsch ausgedrueckt hat stimmt dennoch:

Du solltest dir überlegen:
Wieso will ich Linux. 
solltest du zu dem Schluss kommen:
Ich brauch ein Linux mit dem ich mit MS Office Dateien arbeiten, Programme wie Photoshop weiterhin benutzen kann. Es sollte sehr leicht zu installieren, und einfach zu 
administrieren sein, denn ich habe nicht so viel Zeit und Lust mir mein ganzes bisher gesammeltes Computerwissen zu vergessen und komplett von 0 anzufangen.

Dann:
bleib bei Windows.

Sollte deine Überlegung sein:
Ich will ein stabiles Betriebssystem, bei dem ich mich hereinhängen kann und nebenbei eine Menge über meinen Rechner lerne. Zudem finde ich den Gedanken des freien Betriebssystem bei dem ich jede Anpassung selber durchführen kann, und nirgends, wirklich nirgends eingeschränkt werde, ziemlich prikelnd. Ich bin gewillt mir die Zeit zu nehmen Fachbücher zu lesen um den nötigen Background zu haben. Ich habe keine Angst die Kommandozeile zu benutzen und freue mich darauf herauszufinden, weshalb viele der eindeutigen Meinung sind das so eine Shell ungeheuer produktiv ist.

Dann:
solltest du Linux verwenden.

Es ist nunmal so das Linux KOMPLETT anders ist als Windows. Linux ist ein UNIX. UNIX ist das seid 30 Jahren vorherrschende Betriebssystem für Server und Grossrechner. Sprich Linux ist ein nachbau jenes Betriebssystem das seid ewigkeit von den grössten und schnellsten Rechner der Welt benutzt wird. 
Viele Tools sind auch noch aus der Zeit und die Bedienung unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von Windows.
Windows hat all sein Augenmerk auf Desktop"tauglichkeit" gelegt, dabei wurden bei Entscheidungen zwischen Einfachheit und Sicherheit, der Einfachheit Vorzug gegeben.
Bei UNIX/Linux ist das anders, Einfachheit war kein wichtiges Argument, da es ein Betriebssystem für Systemadministratoren und andere Geeks war. Zwar hat sich das bei Linux mit u.a Vorreiter SuSE/RedHat etwas relativiert und die Installation ist mittlerweile fast einfacher als Windows, dennoch verlangt das weitere Konfigurieren von ausgewöhnlicher Hardware oder anderem, deutlich mehr Wissen und Lernwillen.

Der Weg Linux zu nutzen ist steinig und eventuell oft auch Frustrierend. Deshalb sollte mann sich gut überlegen:
Ist Linux wirklich was für mich?


----------



## Jauk (19. November 2003)

@Thomas
Sorry, aber jeder fängt mal an. Nur über fragen lernt man.

@Christian
Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung.
Ich bin erst mal auf dem Level herauszufinden, was sich hinter Linux verbirgt. Man hört eben viel positives darüber. Da ich in Sachen Computer relativ interessiert bin und mich auch gerne weiterbilde, bin ich dir für deine Antwort dankbar.

Hat jemand nen Link oder ne Empfehlung, wie oder wo man sich ausführlich informieren kann? Ich weiß schon, dass es im Internet massig Infos gibt. Ich meine aber gute brauchbare Infos

Grüße


----------



## Christian Fein (19. November 2003)

selflinux:
http://www.selflinux.de/
Sehr gutes deutsches Oreilly ebook:
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html

Buchkauftip:
Linux - Installations und Konfiguration - Michael Koffler
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827318548/


----------



## Thomas Kuse (19. November 2003)

Tut mir ja leid wenn Ihr das barsch aufgefasst habt!
Aber wenn ich allein linux in google eintippe kann ich mich bei den ersten Artikeln sehr gut darüber informieren was das alles überhaupt ist und was dahintersteckt.

Ausserdem fragt man nicht zuerst, sondern kümmert sich am besten erst einmal selbst darum. *Antworten kostet in vielen Anfänger-Fragen dieselbe Zeit wie selber suchen!*
In meinen Augen war deine Frage nur Faulheit vor dem Selbststudium.
Alle deine Fragen wurden in jeder Sprache der Welt schon tausende Male durchgekaut und ausreichend beantwortet! Sogar hier auf tutorials.de!

Ich verdrück mich wieder ...


----------



## Sway (20. November 2003)

Ein paar kleinigkeiten muss ich noch anmerken. 

1.) Für sehr viele Windowsprogramme, gibts in der Linuxwelt ersatz. Meisst kostenlos. 

2.) Der Zeitaufwand ist "normalerweise" nur am Anfang groß. Hat man sein Linux Betriebssystem erstmal eingerichtet, hat mal viel weniger aufwand als unter Windows. 
Ich weiss noch recht gut, das ich alle 3-6 Monate Windows neu draufspielen musste, weil die Performance nachgelassen hat. 

3.) Die Sicherheit ist zudem noch viel größer. Wenn ich im IRC sehe, wie einer nach dem anderen einen Wurm/Virus durch einfaches anklicken eines Links bekommt, fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Ja, ich weiss das man Windows Sicherer machen kann. Aber loht sich die Arbeit, wenn man es alle 3-6 Monate wiederholt?




Ich gebe zu, das installieren von Programmen ist etwas schwerer: Teilweise muss man sich die Programme erst selbst Kompilieren. Auch die konfiguration lässt teilweise den einen oder anderen auch verzweifeln.

Auch die vielfalt der Programme ist nocht so gegeben wie unter Windows. Die Programmschmieden sehen halt als erstes den Marktanteil. Es ist doch besser für die Finanzen ,über 90% der User zu versorgen, als diese 2-3%.

Da ich seit ca. 1,5 Jahren mit Linux arbeite muss ich sagen das Windows für mich persönlich KEINE alternative dar stellt  


Hier ne kleine liste mit Linuxprogrammen, die größtenteils kostenlos sind

```
eMail		"evolution, Sylpheed, kmail ..."
FTP-Client	"gftp, kbear, ..."
Office		"Openoffice, StarOffice, Koffice, HancomOffice, Gnome Office" 
Zip und co.	"file-roller"
PDF-Reader	"gv, xpdf, Acrobat Reader"
Webbrowser	"Mozilla, Opera, Galeon, Konqueror..."
OnlineBank	"Gnucash"
MP3-Player	"xmms, musicplayer,..."
Video		"mplayer, xine, ..."
Chat		"xchat, gaim, sim, jabber, centericq, ..."
HTML Editor	"bluefish, quanta, screem..."
Filesharing	"mldonkey, gift, amule, xmule, direct connect, bit torrent..." 
Brenner		"k3b, cdrdau, XCDRoast..."
Grafik		"gimp, ImageMagick..."
Videoedit	"MainActor, Avidmux2,iMira Editing, Cinelerra, Broadcast2000, Lives, CinePaint"
3D		"maya, blender, K3D, GIG3DGO,..."
```


----------



## Christian Fein (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *
> Hier ne kleine liste mit Linuxprogrammen, die größtenteils kostenlos sind
> *
> ...



Ieh sind ja alle mit GUI
hierie meine Alternative Liste:


```
eMail		"mutt, pine"
FTP-Client	"ftp, ncftp ..."
Office		"emacs :-) "
Zip und co.	"gzip"
Webbrowser	"links, lynx"
MP3-Player	"mpg321,mpg123,mp3blaster"
Chat		"bitchx,erc"
HTML Editor	"emacs,vi,.."
Filesharing	"mldonkey, xmule"
Brenner		"cdreacord"
```

Brauchst nichtmal eine Gui fuer:
oder meine noch alternativere Liste:


```
eMail		"emacs"
newreader "emacs"
FTP-Client	"emacs"
Office		"emacs "
Zip und co.	"emacs"
Webbrowser	"emacs"
MP3-Player	"emacs"
Chat		"emacs"
HTML Editor	"emacs"
Brenner		"emacs"
```

 geht tatsaechlich, das einzige was ich in der liste noch nicht selber ausprobiert habe ist das brennen aus emacs heraus (aber das geht laut google auch)


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. November 2003)

Entwicklung-IDE's:  Anjuta, KDevelop, Eclipse, XEmacs (ja den mit GUI  )

Kann man mit emacs auch Autofahren? 

@Chris: xfce4 hab ich jetzt als Window-Manager und damit macht GUI erst Spass  danke für den Tip


----------



## Christian Fein (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Entwicklung-IDE's:  Anjuta, KDevelop, Eclipse, XEmacs (ja den mit GUI  )
> 
> Kann man mit emacs auch Autofahren?
> ...


Gell? Klein zierlich leichtgewichtig und suess, so sollten GUIs und Frauen sein


----------



## Sway (20. November 2003)

Bisher hatte ich Fluxbox und dann xfce4. Aber seit kurzen bin ich wieder auf Gnome 2.4 umgestiegen. Ich hab die Resourcen, warum sollte ich sie nicht nutzen  



Und ja @  Christian Fein. Es war alles mit GUI, denn der Umsteiger will ja erstmal etwas ähnliches haben. 

Ich selber nutze als Editor "nano" und ansonsten hab ich IMMER ne Console offen, denn die Console ist um einiges mächter als die GUIs. Aber mal im ernst. Komplett ohne GUI macht doch keinen Spass. Dafür brauch ich mir nicht so ne dicke maschine kaufen. Ohne GUI ist schon mein localer Server (NFS, FTP, TeamSpeak, SAMBA und mldonkey


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. November 2003)

Ich kann da nur noch Krusader als wirklich guten Dateimanager mit integrierter Konsole empfehlen!

PS: hat einer von Euch schonmal ein funktionierendes 5.1 System gesehen/gehört?


----------



## Sway (21. November 2003)

Ne. Angeblich soll es wohl gehen, aber ich kenne 2 die das schon seit Monaten versuchen. Kannst ja mal bei *looserforen* ( http://www.linuxforen.de ) reinschauen


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *
> Und ja @  Christian Fein. Es war alles mit GUI, denn der Umsteiger will ja erstmal etwas ähnliches haben.
> *



Das einzige fuer das ich eine GUI brauche ist für den Browser.


----------



## chewie (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> Es ist nunmal so das Linux KOMPLETT anders ist als Windows. Linux ist ein UNIX. UNIX ist das seid 30 Jahren vorherrschende Betriebssystem für Server und Grossrechner. Sprich Linux ist ein nachbau jenes Betriebssystem das seid ewigkeit von den grössten und schnellsten Rechner der Welt benutzt wird.
> Viele Tools sind auch noch aus der Zeit und die Bedienung unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von Windows.
> ...



So wie ich das mittlerweilen (nach ca. 1,5 Jahren) mitbekommen habe, kann man Linux sehr wohl auch (sehr gut) im Officebereich einsetzen. Ich habe in meiner alten Firma den (langsamen) Wechsel miterlebt & mitgestaltet. Ich war für die Umstellung unserer Wordvorlagen in OpenOffice zuständig. Das war ein Baustein für den Umstieg auf Linux. Der Server wurde schon einige Zeit vorher "powered by Linux". Die Desktops folgten, nachdem die Mitarbeiter entsprechen umgeschult wurden. Die Firmensoftware (DosProgramm) soll in Zukunft neu unter Linux programmiert werden und vorläufig emuliert werden. (Umgeschult ist jetzt ein etwas aufwenig wirkendes Wort für "Einführung durch den Azubi" )

Gut, die Verknüpfung zu deiner Äußerung fehlt noch, aber die kleine Vorgeschichte war nötig, um eines zu zeigen: Selbst der Anwender sollte in der modernen Welt fähig sein, neue Programme zu erlernen, selbst Windows wechselt bei neueren Versionen die ein oder andere Bedienungsweise. Im Beispiel der Firma wurde die Konfiguration von Leuten übernommen, die Ahnung hatten, oder sich eingearbeitet hatten. Was beim Privatanwender fehlt, ist das Wissen, wie ich einen Linuxrechner konfiguriere. Das selbe war aber bei Windows auch der Fall... ich hab vor 10 Jahren noch keine Plan gehabt, wie ich was unter Dos/Windows mache... (ich hatte vorher einen Amiga....) Der clou an der Sache war, das ich mein Umfeld fragen konnte. Bei Linux funktioniert das ganze noch besser (Internet). Kurzum, ich würde nicht jedem immer die Fähigkeit absprechen, mit Linux umgehen zu können. Auch nicht aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes, das er für seinen PC vorsieht, oder den Fragen die er stellt. Alles braucht seine Zeit!

Schon oft wurde (auch hier im tutorials.de-Forum) die Äußerung gemacht, das es nicht daran liegt, das Linux zu kompliziert ist, sondern das man in der Windowswelt aufgewachsen ist. Gerade wenn man sich die neuen Linux und Windows-Versionen ansieht, erkennt man, das sich beide immer ähnlicher werden.. Windows versucht im Netzwerk etwas auf die Beine zu bekommen, und Linux wird "bunter" und erhält eine für Anfänger leicht zu erlernende Oberfläche. Grundsätzlich braucht man z. B. nicht mehr (sofort) zu wissen, wie das mounten per bash-befehl geht, es reicht ein Klick auf den Button... Viele Leute fahren ja auch Auto, ohne die Funktionsweise en Detail zu kennen.

[generell]
Ich finde es manchmal wirklich Schade, das diese RTFM-Sache exisitiert - ich halte sie schlicht und ergreifend für hochnäsig. Wenn ich etwas lese, das ich schon hunderttausendmal beantwortet habe, dann kann ich wegschauen, oder den Link zu der Antwort setzen. Wenn jemand Hilfe sucht, dann soll er sie doch wenigstens auf minimalstem Weg & ohne Beschimpfung oder Unterstellungen bekommen. Wenn mir meine Zeit dafür zu Schade ist, dann hätte ich den Thread, der die Frage enthält auch nicht öffnen brauchen . Ich selbst bin z. B. in einer Community Userbetreuer, der neuen Mitgliedern die Basics erklärt. Immer wieder und wieder die gleichen Sachen... wenn mir das auf den Keks geht, dann laß ich das ganze halt.
[/generell]


----------



## zoku2020 (27. Juni 2004)

Ich will auch mal XD

Eure Beiträge haben mich ziehmlich beeindruckt und nun möchte ich (als "voll") auch mal meine Meinung zu Linux und Windoof äußern.

Ich habe jetzt seit einer Woche(?) wieder einmal Linux auf meinem einst WinXP gebeutelten Rechner und bin begeistert!

Unter Windows hatte ich alle paar Monate (ich benutze mehr als dass ich am System schraube) einen Totalausfall.

Nun bin ich tatsächlich jedes mal verzweifelt, weil ich mein System nie richtig habe einrichten können (und es bis heute noch nicht 100% kann) und habe erst bei diesem Anlauf ein bisschen verstanden, was mein Rechner überhaupt von mir will und ich kann jedem potentiellen Umsteiger nur empfehlen: Es lohnt sich es mal zu probieren und nicht beim ersten Hinderniss die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen. Wenn man mit Linux am anfang mal Probleme hat, dann löst man sie und hat sie nie wieder. Und bissher ist mir noch kein Problem untergekommen, dass ich nicht mit (mehr oder weniger) Hilfe von außen lösen konnte.

In sofern ist Windows für mich kein Thema mehr. Ich nutze es auf Lan Partys weil die Games nicth unter Linux laufen und das war's.

greetz zoku


----------



## DeathAngel (28. Juni 2004)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ich benutze nun Linux seit ca. 2 Jahren. Aller Anfang war schwer, aber wenn man erstmal die "denkweise" von Linux verstanden hat, steht einem ein System zur Verfügung welches ich persönlich nicht mehr missen möchte. Windows wird von mir nur noch zum Spielen benutzt.

Als blutiger Anfänger  haben mir damals die Bücher aus der Markt & Technik Reihe sehr geholfen. Ein meiner Meihnung nach Standardwerk ist das Buch von 
Michael Koffler Linux - Installation, Konfiguration & Anwendung  welches nun schon in der 6. Auflage im Buchhandel zu erwerben ist (Addison-Wesley - Verlag).


----------

